# Help, I need advice on furry fuzzy cat and sticky poop



## coralandeddie (May 27, 2006)

His litter/poop is sticking to his bum and back of his legs. He's very furry like a pursian. (sp?) and I don't know what to do. I've bathed him, it comes back. I wipe him with wipes, its back. The 2 kittens I have are both beautiful but the other one's hair isn't has curley or furry as the other in the back. And, I have mopped 3 times just today not counting yesterday! They play in the litter box and knock the litter onto the floor and up the walls and poop is getting everywhere! I can't stand it.

What should I do? 

I havn't took the kittens to the vet yet, although I have an appointment for next Friday. What can I do until then? I will have a herniated disc by then from all this work plus we can't even let the cat out because of the poop on his butt and back legs.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I would move the visit up, like to tomorrow. I wouldn't wait. I don't know enough to tell you what is wrong, maybe worms? They need to see a vet sooner than Friday.


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Don't you have one of those litter boxes with a roof-top on it? I have! It's great..!! When you say that his poop sticks to his fur, I can't help but think of diarea... Have you checked his poop, what it looks like? Maybe that's why it sticks..


----------



## coralandeddie (May 27, 2006)

Nova said:


> Don't you have one of those litter boxes with a roof-top on it? I have! It's great..!! When you say that his poop sticks to his fur, I can't help but think of diarea... Have you checked his poop, what it looks like? Maybe that's why it sticks..


No, I don't have one of those litter boxes with a top that completly covers it because the kittens aren't big enough yet for one of those, but it does have one of those snap tops with the open top on it.

The poop is not dearea. It is hard but not really hard because the cats play in the litter box and obviously knock it out and step on it which causes it to get everywhere. It is watery tho. It is formed. But its on the floor like it is smeared like the kicked it out and then stepped in and trampled it everywhere.

I thought maybe it is common for persian cats to have poop stick to their fur on their bottom. IF it isn't I guess I should kick up the dr visit.

i hope to God it isn't worms. I hate those things. I have a fear of them even after they aree gone like their is worm germs in the whole house. :?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Most kittens have worms and/or parasites so, if they haven't been dewormed they'll probably need to be. If you can, bring a stool sample to the vet with you. Also, with long haired cats poo can tend to get stuck to the bottom 8O so some people have that area trimmed. But I would definitely get them checked out by the vet.


----------



## coralandeddie (May 27, 2006)

Well thank you. This is a much friendlier board than petfinder.com. I was told that I should not have the cats and should find them a better home when I posted on there, when all I was seeking was some good advice. I have had a cat before. She was 10 when my son let her out of my house and she ran away or someone got her or something. : (

Always had short hair cats, never long hair. I have made my kitten with the soft sticky poo an appointment for today. I will take the other one as scheduled as It will be 98.00 to take them both today, and out of this check I am paying for my cancer medication. 

I can afford the cats, but, not everyone who has animals is rich. My husband and I were living comfortably until cancer struck both of us, and prescription medication co pays on everything we both need have put us on a budget. We love and care for our pets and they are always well taken care of. 

I just thought maybe there was a magic trick to keep them from playing in the litter box and smearing their poop all over the place. I've neverr had a cat do this in all my years.

Thank you everyone

Mary


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

What and awfull thing to say to you Mary...  you should obviously have their poop checked out but i found out after my Moogy had a little diarhea problem that a little trip to the groomer to give her a little "bikini trim" did the trick... it kept her bum clean and we were both very happy of the result... also what kind of kitty litter do you use? if your litter doesn't cover the poop properly it might be easier for them to play with it... do you give them toys to play with as an alternative... if they're very young they like to play a lot... it doesn't have to be fancy toys... litlle balls or little pieces of paper that you crumple in a bunch would do the trick... and if you encourage them by playing with them it might work... just giving them a new game to play might help to change their bad behavior... i wish you all the luck in the wold...  i hope it will help you...


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Bikini-trim sound like a great idea


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Tiger gets his behind trimmed at home with his own private set of electric kitty hair clippers. When he was a kitten he always managed to step in his poo before covering it. He had quite a few baths back then. I think your kitten will get a little better as he gets older, but a little shaving now won't hurt. 

You are smart to have him checked by a doctor first, but if the problem persists try a little trim.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat forum! I'm sorry you had a bad experience eslewhere, but you'll find people here friendly and knowledgable.

If you find out there isn't anything healthwise, then I advise a trim. I have to trim Ninques bum for the same reason. It just sticks as she's going naturally, she can't help it. She also trys to lick the little poops off herself when I let it grow too long and I have to stop her and pull it off. If the vet gives him a clean bill of health, pick up a cheap hair trimmer and just shorten the hair back there a bit. 

Another thing you may have to do is trim the long hair between his toes. I find if Ninque steps on poo she'll clean her paws, but it only comes off the pads, not the fur. If you need help doing this, try taking him to a groomer, they'll know just what to do.

As far as the playing in the box goes, how old are they? My cat did this until she was about a year old, then stopped. (she still does it right after I change the litter though :roll Try getting a covered box and giving them an alternative play toy as others have suggested. I also bought a sisal rope door mat and I find they roll on that to get the itchies to go away. Ninque loves it because with her long fur, it's harder to get rid of the itches on just a regular carpet. 

Good luck and I hope you'll staick around here!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*cat mats*

I recommend getting some small carpet remnants. I got mine for a dollar apiece. If these are put near the litterbox, the cat's 'tracking' goes on the carpet. It can then be vacuumed, cleaned or disposed of.

What are you feeding your cats? Maybe the diet is making them have diarrhea? A good cat food should produce formed stool that isn't too loose.

Good luck, and I think the vet trip is a must! I hope this is cleared up soon!


----------

